# [A] Das wartungsarme MTB...



## mete (12. November 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2015)

Das „[A]“ ist ein gutes Präfix für ein Aufbauthema, muss ich sagen. Könnte sich zur beseren Erkennbarkeit gerne einbürgern.
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2015)

Da hast du doch schon mehr in petto...


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da hast du doch schon mehr in petto...


Ich kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen, dass der Aufbau auf Grundlage *dieses* Rahmens erfolgen soll. Denn pflegeleichter als andere Rahmen sollte er nicht sein. Und andere Anbauteile, die ggf. wartungsärmer sind, passen auch nicht ran (also bspw. Nabenschaltung).


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

...ist kein Mtb. aber sehr wartungsarm. 






send per tapatapadu


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2015)

Find dafür mal 'nen Nippelspanner...


----------



## shibby68 (12. November 2015)

die idee ist gut. antrieb wird dann (logischerweise?) ssp?


----------



## mete (12. November 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Find dafür mal 'nen Nippelspanner...


Nur immer schön feucht halten, die Laufräder... das quilt sich von allein fest. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> ...einen Versuch ist es Wert. Da ich immer fauler werde, was die Wartung meiner Räder angeht und ich eigentlich nur das Nötigste (oder weniger mache). Habe ich mir gedacht, ich bastle mir mal ein Rad zusammen, an dem man faktisch nichts machen muss, außer ab und zu mal den Antrieb säubern und schmieren, zu mehr habe ich nämlich selten Lust. Viele Überaschungen wird es wohl nicht geben, aber schauen wir einfach mal .
> 
> Als erstes gibt es ein dem einen oder anderen schon bekanntes Teil: Bontrager-Derivat-Sattelstütze mit 195g:


Entscheident für den Aufbau ist auch der Verwendungszweck der Rades. Was soll es den können? 



send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (12. November 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Alles, was ein XC-Rad eben so können muss. Schalten, Federn, Bremsen . Ich habe ja auch bewusst nicht wartungsfrei geschrieben, aber Ziel ist es schon auch, den Wartungsaufwand auf ein Minimum einzudampfen. Achso, ja, einigermaßen leicht soll es auch noch werden, aber das steht eher weiter hinten im Lastenheft. Ich gebe mal 8,5kg als Ziel vor, 29" natürlich.


Also wird es nur ein normales, leichtes Rad mehr in deiner Sammlung. 




send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (12. November 2015)

.


----------



## Rubik (12. November 2015)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt und vielleicht lasse ich mich damit ebenfalls zu einem Aufbau und die dafür notwendigen Ideen, inspirieren. 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

Also wartungsarm wär für mich, Wäsche mit Schlauch ohne Bürsten, einmal alle 2Monate neue Luft in die Schläuche, die Kette nur ölen wenn es den Musikgenuß über die Ohrhörer zu sehr stört und sonst nichts. 
Einmal im Jahr... Check der Bremsen 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (12. November 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2015)

Wenn zum bisher Geschriebenen noch das Zielgewicht hinzukommt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Lauf-Gabel, die du (wimre) ohnehin besitzt, verbaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

Wo will man Wartung bei einem sportlichem, leichten Rad einsparen?... mehr als normal? 

Mein Stadtrad hat eine Alfine 8Gang Nabe und eine einfache hydraulische Scheibenbremse. Da mache ich seit Jahren nur das wie oben beschrieben.
Als Gabel müsste noch eine mit Balg verbaut werden... gibts aber nur schwer. 
Die Karre läuft, läuft und läuft. 
Ich habe zwar das Gefühl das die Nabe mal gefettet werden müsste, aber ich lass es einfach.

Mit einem passenden Kettenspanner könnte ich mir die Alfine auch mit zwei Kettenblättern 36/42 vorstellen. 
Die Alfine 11Gang würde ich mir aber nicht kaufen. 

Aber das ist ja nicht dein Ziel. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (12. November 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2015)

Ha! Ich hab' das nächste Bauteil: die Schaltung


----------



## mete (12. November 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2015)

Daran, dass sie pflegearm sein könnte, hatte ich bisher nicht gedacht. Aber wenn man so darüber nachdenkt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> in denen man gefühlt 20% Wirkungsgradverlust hat. .



...bei meiner sind es gefühlt 40% 
hab sie aber auch noch nie gefettet. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

...so in der Art? 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## maik76 (12. November 2015)

Schaltung Acros?! Wäre meine Vermutung.


----------



## mete (12. November 2015)

.


----------



## maik76 (12. November 2015)

Das wäre natürlich cool. Habe auch schon überlegt bei mir auf die Acros GE mit 1x11 zu wechseln.  Trau mich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedi (13. November 2015)

Ich durfte die Acros GE 1x11 bereits ausgiebig testen!

Funktioniert soweit tadellos! Kam mit der Schaltlogik sofort klar. Rasterung dürfte noch etwas definierter sein.

Warum ich sie trotzdem nicht ans Bike schraube?

Habe die Bremshebel der KillHill recht steil nach unten gedreht. So lässt sich aber kein Schalthebel vernünftig/ ergonomisch platzieren. Nur der SRAM Drehgriff geht.


----------



## mete (13. November 2015)

.


----------



## karstb (14. November 2015)

Ich hoffe das Kettenblatt kommt an eine Kurbel mit Shimano Vierkantinnenlager? Aber vermutlich nicht, denn welche Vierkantkurbel hat 120mm BCD?
Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen: Durchgehende außenliegende Zughüllen, 965er XTR Naben mit Sechslochadapter, alte Lefty mit Balg, Messingnippel, Shimano Bremsen, 2.0mm dicke langlebige Bremsscheiben, Butylschläuche, Sattel mit CrMo Rails, Shimano Pedale, XT Schaltung. Das wird weder leicht noch schön, aber wartungsarm. Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach: Möglichst viel Shimano verbauen und auch mal ältere Standards wie Vierkant.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. November 2015)

Weder hoffe noch denke ich es.


----------



## mete (14. November 2015)

.


----------



## maddda (14. November 2015)

Uff der Sattel ist aber schwer Naja hauptsache er passt
BSA war bis jetzt der beste Standard finde ich


----------



## bugfix (14. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> So, naja, machen wir erst einmal mit etwas handefestem weiter, Wolfftooth 36T BCD120 NW Kettenblatt. Ganze 52g wiegt das gute Stück:


Hmm, sind die Alu Kettenblätter denn wirklich in deinem Sinne? Verschleis ist doch gegenüber Stahl vermutlich recht hoch.


----------



## mete (14. November 2015)

.


----------



## mete (15. November 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2015)

Es klingelt schon in meinen Ohren: „Ein so schmaler Lenker ist doch unfahrbar!“


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Es klingelt schon in meinen Ohren: „Ein so schmaler Lenker ist doch unfahrbar!“


...genau


----------



## Rommos (15. November 2015)

Ich bin jedenfalls mal mit dabei, das interessiert mich. 

Ich finde ja, den grössten Sprung ich Sachen Wartungsarmut macht man, wenn man sich einfach mehr Räder zulegt


----------



## mete (15. November 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2015)

Das wird 'ne ziemlich abgefahrene Kiste...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2015)

Sehr gut... aber um den riesen Pod haette ich Angst, wenn es mal Felsen hoch wirft... aber wahrscheinlich passiert da eh nie was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (15. November 2015)

.


----------



## mete (16. November 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. November 2015)

Bei mir ist es ähnlich mit der Kompatibilität. Ich habe beschlossen, das alle 27,5" LR mit Sram laufen und der Rest bei Shimano bleibt. 
Von der Haltbarkeit der Sramkassetten bin ich aber positiv überrascht. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (16. November 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. November 2015)

Den Luxus gönne ich mir  
Die schwarze Fräsarbeit sieht einfach nur geil aus und... leider funktioniert sie.  Weil, so richtig gesund ist der Preis wirklich nicht für mich. 
Aber ich spare einfach die Wattmessung ein... damit kann ich leben. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (17. November 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. November 2015)

Die Salamis helfen gut, wenn noch genügend Milch im Reifen ist. 
Ich habe auf der Fünftagesrennsteigtour ein Stück Bindfaden in das Loch, welches durch einen spitzen Stein entstanden ist, gestopft. Hat auch gut abgedichtet, hatte aber vor der Tour die doppelte Menge Milch eingefüllt...was gut war. Denn bis wir das Loch mitbekamen, hatte mein Stoker schon nasse Waden und dachte erst es kommt von einer Pfütze. Nur gab es weit und breit kein Wasser auf dem Weg. 

Was ich sagen will, die Salami nützt nur wenn man noch Ersatzmilch mit nimmt. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## fx:flow (17. November 2015)

würde mich sehr dafür interessieren, wie die sattelstütze mit verbautem sattel aussieht. aliexpress gibt leider nur bilder der einzelnen stütze her.


----------



## maddda (18. November 2015)

Schau doch einfach nach der Bontrager. Die sieht genau so aus. Musst dir nur die decals wegdecken


----------



## mete (18. November 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (18. November 2015)

.


----------



## garbel (18. November 2015)

Hm, wartungsarm und Schaltung, da käme für mich eigentlich nur die Speedhub in Frage. Wenn ich mir überlege, wie wenig Ärger mir meine Speedhub in 12 Jahren am Reiserad gemacht hat, da kommt lange keine Kettenschaltung ran. Einmal Dichtung, die auf Kulanz von Rohloff getauscht wurde, dann einmal gerissener Schaltzug, sonst war nix. Ansonsten eben verschleißteile; Ritzel und Ketten und einmal neuer Griffgummi.

Ich hab jetzt mein MTB-Hardtail auch von 2x9 (mit Hammerschmidt) auf 1x11 XT umgerüstet, aber eigentlich nur aus Kostengründen. Hätte ich es mir leisten können, wär auch da ne Speedhub reingekommen.


----------



## mete (19. November 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2015)

Die E-PM215 sind 'ne ziemlich gute Alternative zu Shimano-Pedalen. Die fahre ich auch, seit ich das BF fertig habe und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## lowcostbiker (20. November 2015)

karstb schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach: Möglichst viel Shimano verbauen und auch mal ältere Standards wie Vierkant.



Bin inzwischen auch (wieder) großer Fan der Vierkantlager. Schade das SKF keine mehr herstellt. 
Bremse hätte ich jetzt noch die BallBearing 7 in die Runde geworfen.  Aber die polarisiert doch sehr stark.


----------



## garbel (20. November 2015)

lowcostbiker schrieb:


> Schade das *SKF* keine mehr herstellt.



Ja, die haben einen legendären Ruf, wegen großer Lager und Rollenlager rechts. Ich konnte mir ein gebrauchtes Isis-Innenlager ergattern, das dreht sich allererste Sahne. Ich hoffe, das bleibt die nächsten 10 Jahre so, sonst wäre ich enttäuscht.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. November 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Ja, die haben einen legendären Ruf, wegen großer Lager und Rollenlager rechts. Ich konnte mir ein gebrauchtes Isis-Innenlager ergattern, das dreht sich allererste Sahne. Ich hoffe, das bleibt die nächsten 10 Jahre so, sonst wäre ich enttäuscht.


Und die könnten doch heutzutage richtig Kohle machen , z.B. mit vernünftigen Hollowtech II Lagern, die ordentlich Stützkräfte aufnehmen könnten...
Schade...


----------



## memphis35 (22. November 2015)

To.S. schrieb:


> Und die könnten doch heutzutage richtig Kohle machen , z.B. mit vernünftigen Hollowtech II Lagern, die ordentlich Stützkräfte aufnehmen könnten.


Nur wo den Platz dafür hernehmen ? Oder gleich mal einen neuen Standard kreieren wo große Lager Platz haben


----------



## mete (22. November 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (23. November 2015)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2015)

Irgendwie kann ich mir echt Licht vorstellen das ich mich damit anfreunden könnte... Aber vielleicht muss ich einfach mal eine fahren... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (23. November 2015)

.


----------



## garbel (23. November 2015)

Na dann lieber gleich starr und B+


----------



## mete (23. November 2015)

.


----------



## garbel (23. November 2015)

Na klar, dir muß es taugen. Mein wartungsarmes Rad sähe anders aus (und wäre wartungsärmer als deins, aber vermutlich auch schwerer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (23. November 2015)

.


----------



## mete (24. November 2015)

.


----------



## mete (24. November 2015)

.


----------



## garbel (24. November 2015)

18 Zähne sind schon verdammt wenig, obwohl ich sagen muß, daß mir bei meiner ollen Hope Pro 2 die 24 Zähne auch nicht negativ auffallen. Ich würd die 350 + Zahnscheibenupgrade auf 36 Zähne nehmen.


----------



## matsch (24. November 2015)

Fahre am Trainingsrad auch die DT350. Also mir ist mit nichts negatives aufgefallen. Wann soll denn da so viel Leerweg entstehen, dass es einem auffällt? DT ist halt richtig haltbar und funktioniert einfach problemlos..


----------



## Aalex (24. November 2015)

wartungsarm und dann ein sram pf30 innenlager?

ich mache mir ernsthaft sorgen ob deiner geistigen verfassung

das sram pf30 lager taugt genau für eine disziplin. mülltonnenweitwurf.

sonst genau für nix.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2015)

Diese Diskussion darüber, was wem haltbar/wartungsarm erscheint und wem nicht, ist doch müßig. Dass dann wieder welche aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen und mechanische Scheibenbremsen und 4-Kant propagieren, war so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
Bau dir am besten Holzlaufräder mit Metalllaufflächen ein, dann kann auch keiner meckern - geringer Verschleiß und Gefahr eines Schlags ziemlich gering.


----------



## mete (25. November 2015)

.


----------



## garbel (25. November 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> wartungsarm und dann ein sram pf30 innenlager?
> 
> ich mache mir ernsthaft sorgen ob deiner geistigen verfassung
> 
> ...



Bin mir auch gerade nicht so sicher, was das für ein Rad werden soll. Da ja auch immer fleißig Gewichte angegeben sind und nach Auswahl der Teile, vermute ich, es ist doch eher ein verkappter Leicht(auf)bauthread, oder so irgendwas dazwischen.

Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## mete (25. November 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (25. November 2015)

dann hoffe ich, dass du im tretlagerwechseln eine koryphäe bist.

das hält nämlich gar nicht, nie. die reklamationszahlen von dem schrott sprechen bände.

wenn pressfit30 dann gescheite schalen aus alu, kleben und vernünftige lager rein. ich kenne leute, die haben das lager 4 mal in der saison gewechselt.


----------



## mete (26. November 2015)

.


----------



## mete (27. November 2015)

.


----------



## mete (27. November 2015)

.


----------



## garbel (27. November 2015)

Jau, farbige Speichennippel sind was Feines, da sieht man die Liebe zum Detail


----------



## mete (30. November 2015)

.


----------



## steiltyp (30. November 2015)

Kurze OT Frage - welcher "Zentrierständer" (Marke) ist das? Sowas suche ich noch für die ambulante Versorgung ...


----------



## mete (30. November 2015)

.


----------



## mete (1. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Die Alfine 8 hatte ich mal kurzzeitig und das ist ein schreckliches Ding. Erstens ist die Abstufung im Flachland unbrauchbar, zweitens gibt es Gänge, in denen man gefühlt 20% Wirkungsgradverlust hat. .







...wenn es in meiner auch so aussieht brauche ich mich nicht wundern. 
Habe aber in den drei Jahren außer einer neuen Kette noch nie was gemacht. 
Ich bohre jetzt ein 1,5mm Loch in die Nabe, schneide M2 Gewinde rein und passe eine Verschlussschraube an. 
So kann ich über eine Kanüle immer mal etwas Getriebeöl reinspritzen. 
Mal sehen ob das was bringt. 
Zum Auseinanderbauen habe ich keine Lust, solange die Lager der Nabe noch nicht klappern und nachgespannt werden müssen. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (2. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2015)

Wir haben noch Glück beim Warten,  es ist Mist Wetter. 
Für mich wird es hart wenn der matschige Winter ausfällt und es draußen schön wird. 
Da kann man nur die vorhandene Teile gut verstecken und du müsstest vorüber den Thread schließen, damit nicht ständig die Hoffentlichkommendieteilebaldwunden aufplatzen. 

Aber ich könnte an meiner neuen in der Kiste liegenden Reverb den großen Service üben, habe aber Angst das ich gleich was kaputt mache. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (8. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2015)

Specci wuerde ich Tubeless fahren. Die sind super dicht und halten die Milch dadurch auch ne Weile fluessig.


----------



## mete (8. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2015)

Was sind deine Bedenken?


----------



## mete (8. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Tortek82 (8. Dezember 2015)

Vollgummireifen! Da brauchste nix wechseln und warten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Dezember 2015)

Tortek82 schrieb:


> Vollgummireifen! Da brauchste nix wechseln und warten.


...doch, nach ein paar Jahren die Knie- u. Handgelenke. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Tortek82 (8. Dezember 2015)

Davon war nie die Rede. Es war immernur die Rede vom MTB.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Dezember 2015)

Aber alle paar Zentimeter einen Kabelbinder hilft auch. 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (20. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## MTK85 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin echt gespannt wie der Rahmen mit der Gabel aussieht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2015)

was fehlt?


----------



## mete (20. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich mag den Rahmen.


----------



## mete (21. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Dezember 2015)

Oha. Das sieht schon ziemlich abgefahren aus. Man könnte fast meinen, die Gabel passt zum Rahmen  Soll die Gabel so bleiben oder wird sie noch beklebt? Hattest du doch am Flash mal gemacht, oder?
Gibt's den Vorbau eigentlich in ausreichend vielen verschiedenen Längen und Winkeln? Und wie funktioniert die Klemmung?


----------



## Rommos (21. Dezember 2015)

Das ist mal richtig "spacig cool" - die Gabel passt super zum Rahmendesign  
Noch passende Decals auf die Lauf - perfetto


----------



## mete (21. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Rommos (21. Dezember 2015)

Das mit matt-glänzend ist mir auch erst aufgefallen - aber zur glänzenden Stütze geht´s


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2015)

Wird ein extravagantes Rad 


http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=113787;menu=1000,185,191;mid=0;pgc=0




...das habe ich mir zugelegt, damit das eine Mal  richtig Spaß macht.


----------



## mete (21. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Bisschen preisintensiv...eine abgeschnitte Speiche und ein Neodym-Magnet sollten es auch tun, kostet mich nix .


Ich habe das Video gesehen und wollte danach nicht mehr basteln. 
...ist alles herrlich vorbereitet, auch für Hydraulik. 
Sie auch so schön professionell aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK85 (21. Dezember 2015)

Der Rahmen und die Gabel sehen ja fast aus wie für einander gemacht.

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine leftylauf


----------



## mete (21. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe das früher schon einmal bei einigen Rahmen gemacht, einfach ein Stück Speiche in die Hydraulikleitung stecken und einen Neodym-Magneten außen am Rahmen langführen, schon kommt die Leitung an gewünschter Stelle wieder heraus, das erspart einem auch das übrige Gebamsel des Park-Tool-Kits .


Das ist mir jetzt aber doch zu pragmatisch. 

Kommt eigentlich ein elektrische oder hydraulische Schaltung zum Einsatz, hattest du das schon geschrieben?


----------



## mete (21. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2015)

Ach deswegen auch gleich das Stück Speiche... da hatte ich mich schon gewundert wie das mit der Speiche und einem Seil geht?


----------



## mete (21. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, die Bremsleitung muss ja auch innen verlegt werden.


...aber wie ich dich kenne, hättest du mir für die Strippe auch eine Lösung angeboten. 
Aber da du gerade auf einer anderen Wolke schwebst, kam dir das nicht in den Sinn. 

Soll übrigens mit einem Wollfaden und Staubsauger auch funktionieren.


----------



## dor michü (21. Dezember 2015)

Mir gefällt was hier entsteht! Endlich passt die Gabel auch mal in einen Rahmen. Das mit dem integrierten Endanschlag ist eine kluge Entscheidung.


----------



## mete (22. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Jierdan (23. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> [...]und benötigen, im Gegensatz zu meinen Formula/Avid-Eskapaden, nahezu keine Pflege.[...]




Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...


----------



## mete (23. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## mete (24. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## mete (2. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2016)

die ist ja mit 85g noch schwerer als dir RockShox???


----------



## Rommos (2. Januar 2016)

...und jetzt ein Bild des Gesamtkunstwerks bitte


----------



## mete (2. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2016)

Darum hab ich die Stealth. Finde ich optisch wesentlich besser, wiegt nur 30g und das Werkzeug hab ich eh immer dabei... das bin ich ja dank Lefty eh gewohnt


----------



## mete (2. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## karstb (4. Januar 2016)

Gratulation zu der gelungenen Kombi aus Rahmen und Gabel! Da haben sich zwei gefunden, die sonst fast immer deplaziert aussehen. Nur dem Ingenieur stellen sich wohl bei Betrachtung des Oberrohres die Nackenhaare auf. Ist das ein einfaches Rohr, oder ist das eine belastungsgerechte Kammerkonstruktion?
Ich würde zur Perfektionierung noch ein paar Kleblerli an die Gabel machen. Du kannst ja den Rahmen mit zu deinem bevorzugten Werbedesigner schleppen und die Folien dranhalten, ob es farblich passt.


----------



## mete (4. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## karstb (5. Januar 2016)

Ich meine, um zwei Punkte zu verbinden (Verbindung von Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr) ist ein gerades Rohr sicher leichter / steifer / fester als ein gebogenes Rohr. Wenn du den Rahmen ohne Vorbau betrachtest, fällt es umso mehr auf. Ich meine, in den Anfangszeiten des Carbonrahmenbaus hatten einige Rahmen Stege im Innern der Rohre, gerade bei solchen mit großen Durchmessern, um die Beulempfindlichkeit zu reduzieren und das Versagensverhalten gutmütiger zu machen. Keine Ahnung, wie das gefertigt wurde. Konnte keine bessere Skizze finden als diese. Im Fall des Mondraker würde das bedeuten, dass der Höcker kurz hinter dem Vorbau nicht lasttragend ist, sondern dass da ein Steg im Innern des Rohres, welcher weniger vom geraden Rohr abweicht, die Last trägt. Ist aber wohl eher nicht der Fall und es wurde einfach ein bisschen mehr Material genommen als Opfer für die optische Eigenwilligkeit.


----------



## mete (5. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Januar 2016)

Passt doch gut zusammen und schaut entspannt aus wenn man es mit Tune vergleicht, oder anders auch wieder wie ein Büffel in Angriffsstellung.
Sei froh, daß die Schaltung noch nicht da ist. So kommst du nicht in Versuchung auf gesalznen Straßen rumzufahren. 
In den zwei Tagen mit Schnee sieht mein Stadtrad schon wieder extrem angerostet aus.


----------



## Rommos (5. Januar 2016)

Jetzt noch die silbernen Deckel "entchromen" ( geht gut mit Backofenreiniger) und ggf. mattschwarz lackieren


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Januar 2016)

Ich find die Bremsen fügen sich glänzend schön ein. Sieht wirklich angriffslustig aus, der Stier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick_Biessman (5. Januar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Ich find die Bremsen fügen sich glänzend schön ein. Sieht wirklich angriffslustig aus, der Stier.


Hehehe. Vorhin fand ich das Glänzende noch blöd. Einmal das Rad als Stier betrachtet = TOP.


----------



## maui400 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich habe gelesen, Du willst keine Rohloff. Dabei gibt es Leute, die das Teil durchaus sinnvoll in ein Rad für Deine Zwecke eingesetzt haben:
mein Trainingsrad wird abgespeckt! 
Auch ganz gut, wie ich finde. Auf jeden Fall, wie Deins schön extravagant.


----------



## mete (11. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## maui400 (11. Januar 2016)

Für Rennen ist das Rad schon etwas schwer. Wobei mMn die Gewichtsverteilung im Vergleich zum Körpergewicht vernachlässigbar ist.
Fürs reine Training und für Touren (oder gar Schlammschlacht-Rennen) könnt ich mir nichts Besseres vorstellen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Februar 2016)

Schaltung immer noch nicht da?


----------



## mete (12. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpi0815 (12. Februar 2016)

interessantes projekt! aber bei dem rahmen/vorbau rollen sich mir die fußnägel auf


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2016)

Brauchst es ja erst im Herbst


----------



## mete (7. März 2016)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Schaltung ist lieferbar


...kommen die Leitungen in den Rahmen, oder testest du erstmal so?


----------



## mete (7. März 2016)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2016)

...schneide nicht zu viel ab   
Da geht's am WE mit dem Neuen auf Probefahrt.   
So eine Gabel würde ich gern mal testen wollen.


----------



## mete (7. März 2016)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2016)

Den Pistenkönig gibst ja leider nicht mehr...


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Den Pistenkönig gibst ja leider nicht mehr...


Aber den inoffiziellen Nachfolger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (7. März 2016)

Hehe innen verlegte Züge.


----------



## mete (11. März 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2016)

meeeeeeete! ich hab was gesagt!


----------



## mete (11. März 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2016)

hmmm...


----------



## MTK85 (11. März 2016)

Ich bin grün vor Neid, ernsthaft!


----------



## mete (12. März 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2016)

Sehr geil geworden!


----------



## MTK85 (12. März 2016)

Super Fahrrad, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. März 2016)

Abgefahrenes Teil


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. März 2016)

Moin

Sehr sehr schön stimmig,clean und extravagant geworden,gefällt .
Gut Ding will halt Weile haben .

Ich wünsch dir definitiv mehr Glück mit der AGE was die Dauerhaltbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit angeht,auch mit dem"Service"von Acros....
Ich bin die 2Jahre gefahren,erst war ich begeistert ob der genialen Technik,der Top Funktion und schönen Fräsoptik.
Aber das hielt leider nur 1Jahr und ca.12000km tadellos ,bevor sie chronisch undicht wurde und durch etliche defekte Minilager notorisch quietschte und dadurch immer wieder festsaß oder erhebliches Spiel aufwies.
Die Minispezialschrauben lösen sich mitunter sehr gerne mal,besonders am Parallelogramm oder saßen so fest,weil sie mit Schraubensicherung ertränkt wurden und mit Ihnen auch gleich die Minilager.
Wäre da jetzt wenigstens ein guter Support seitens Acros gewesen,würd ich sie noch heut fahren,aber leider Fehlanzeige...
Aber was erwartet man,dafür ist sie ja günstig￼
.

Was anderes,mach doch statt der Kabelbinder am Ende ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch drüber,wenn du auf das Gefummel noch Bock hast,würde noch cleaner aussehen ￼.Hab ich damals komplett gemacht,sah Top aus...

Grüße 

Nils


----------



## mete (12. März 2016)

.


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2016)

Sehr geil!! Rahmen und Gabel sind jeweils für sich schon ziemlich speziell was die Optik betrifft, zusammen passen sie aber optimal 

Für mich absolut ein "Bike der Woche" !!


----------



## Der_Christopher (13. März 2016)

Evtl. ist ne Kabelspirale einen Versuch wert bei den Schaltleitungen, bleibt der Aufwand weg.
http://www.os-bikes-direkt.de/Kabelspirale-1-5mm-Meterware


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2016)

Sieht stimmig aus. 
Teste hart die Gabel und berichte...wenn du dich wieder erholt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (13. März 2016)

wow, schaut super aus - Gabel und Rahmen passen wie A**** auf Eimer 

farblich auch perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt, als hätte es die Designabteilung von Mondraker so erdacht.


----------



## mete (14. März 2016)

.


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Guter Tipp, danke!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab's mal im Fotoalbum "umgeschoben", wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich das wirklich erstrebenswert finden soll .



Meine Stimme hast du


----------



## mi2 (16. März 2016)

das Teil ist Richtig nice! 10/10. nur Die Farbe der Ventile könnte anders(schwarz) sein .


----------



## daniel77 (7. April 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04/07/bike-der-woche-mondraker-podium-29-sl-von-ibc-user-mete/

verdient!


----------



## maik76 (7. April 2016)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04/07/bike-der-woche-mondraker-podium-29-sl-von-ibc-user-mete/
> 
> verdient!




Auf jeden Fall!!!!


----------



## mete (20. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Kurzes Update. Der Speci-Sattel ist einem SDG Duster gewichen, auf dem Romin konnte ich einfach nicht länger als zwei Stunden sitzen. Heute morgen ging die Schaltung nicht mehr (kein Druckpunkt), nachdem das Rad 14 Tage herumgestanden hatte. Hmm, auf den ersten Blick war nicht zu sehen, woran es liegen könnte, ich hoffe mal, dass es nix Schwerwiegenderes ist.


Da fehlt die Betriebstemperatur  

Wie fährt sich das Rad? Würdest du die Gabel wieder nehmen?


----------



## mete (21. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Die Gabel habe ich bereits in dem Wissen verbaut, dass sie für mich funktioniert, ich würde sie daher jederzeit wieder kaufen, wenn wohl auch nicht zu den damaligen Kosten.
> 
> Bei der Schaltung scheint definitiv Hydrauliköl zu fehlen, allein wo es hin ist konnte ich noch nicht herausfinden .


Vielleicht war es etwas wärmer beim befüllen...?
Verdunsten kann es ja nicht in einem geschlossenen System, also könnte irgendwo eine Dichtung hin sein. Probiere es mal mit Puder ob sich das irgendwo vollsaugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (21. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Juni 2016)

Schade eigentlich... da Das Hauptziel ja Wartungsarm war. Ich bin gespannt woran es lag.


----------



## mete (25. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2016)

Es geht doch nichts über einen guten Servomotor.


----------



## Rommos (25. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Problem geklärt, Acros A-GE ist im Arsch


Damit ist das eherne Ziel der Wartungsarmut auch dort....

Edit: Aber Hut ab, dass du es gewagt hast  ist ja auch kein wirklich günstiges "Testequipment"....


----------



## mete (25. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mete (13. September 2016)

.


----------



## BENDERR (14. September 2016)

sind ja auch schwaben


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. September 2016)

Bei mir ist Acros unten durch auf Grund der AGE und damit verbundenen mangelhaften "Serviceleistungen".
Ist zwar schon etwas her,aber wie man hier sieht hat sich bei der AGE wohl nichts geändert.
Was den Service angeht hast du wohl viel Glück gehabt.
Mein Rat,Schaltung demontieren und verkaufen so lang sie noch problemlos funktioniert....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (6. November 2016)

.


----------



## -N0bodY- (6. November 2016)

Ich bin gespannt.... 

Die Lauf forke reicht dir nicht? Oder hat sie dich nicht überzeugt?


----------



## mete (6. November 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. November 2016)

Ganz sicher die "Kilo"...
Obwohl die Xcite eine echt schöne und sensible,zuverlässige,wie technisch durchdachte und verhältnismäßig leichte Gabel ist.

LG

Nils 

P.S.Hält die Acros AGE denn jetzt?


----------



## mete (6. November 2016)

.


----------



## -N0bodY- (6. November 2016)

ich tippe einfach mal so aus dem nichts.....1668g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (6. November 2016)

.


----------



## -N0bodY- (6. November 2016)

Alter Schwede.... soo viel hätte ich dann auch nicht erwartet. Da kann man ja schon fast von Betrug reden. Das ist ja weit außerhalb jeglicher Tolleranzen die man eventuell geltent machen könnte.


----------



## Rommos (6. November 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Alter Schwede.... soo viel hätte ich dann auch nicht erwartet. Da kann man ja schon fast von Betrug reden. Das ist ja weit außerhalb jeglicher Tolleranzen die man eventuell geltent machen könnte.



Na ja, nach den Angaben auf der Website komm ich auf 1719gr in 29" - und wenn sie 120mm hat dann sogar 30gr. mehr


----------



## mete (6. November 2016)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt's dieses Gewichtsproblem auch bei der Xcite. Werden die vielleicht heimlich bei Schwalbe hergestellt?


----------



## mete (6. November 2016)

.


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2016)

Must dir doch einen "Spacer/Adapter" aus dem 3D Drucker lassen, das du eine Lefty halbwegs passend rein bekommst


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## Rommos (8. November 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Eigentlich bräuchte ich nur einen passenden Vorbau, Lefty 2.0 einbauen wäre ans ich kein Problem...aber die ist ja auch Schrott.
> 
> Ich könnte echt kotzen, erst dauert die Lieferung ewig, dann ist das Ding 300g zu schwer, dann auch noch undicht (obwohl ein Garantiekärtchen mit geprüft von ... dranhing, keine Ahnung, was derjenige geprüft hat, ob die Gabel tatsächlich eine Gabel ist...ob sie funktioniert jedenfalls scheinbar nicht?) und das für 1200 EUR. Da fällt einem echt nichts mehr ein....



Klingt eigentlich eher nach "Rückgabe" als nach Gewährleistung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2016)

Naja... ich glaub der Rahmen waere der erste, bei dem auch 2cm Spacer unter der Bruecke (einer alten Lefty) nicht voellig sche*** aussehen. 
Und wenn man den Spacer im 3D Drucker macht, bekommt man ihn vielleicht sogar "buendig" rein.


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2016)

neee... also erstmal: das ist voelliges Gespinne 






Das rote ist der Spacer. blau waere ein -20er FSa Vorbau... Waere halt RICHTIG Custom


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das rote ist der Spacer. blau waere ein -20er FSa Vorbau... Waere halt RICHTIG Custom


Bei dem Rahmen sollte es dann doch schon der Originalvorbau sein, finde ich.



mete schrieb:


> Ist eh egal, Gabelschaft bei der G:A ist gekürzt, damit habe ich das Ding jetzt an er Backe



Nicht, wenn du sie noch zweimal zurückgeben musst


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2016)

Gebe ich dir eigentlich recht... aber ich koennte mir vorstellen, das man das recht gut passend hin bekommt. Muesste man einen 3D Drucker zur Verfuegung haben... und bissle Zeit und Motivation haben.... aber natuerlich kein 100% ernst gemeinter Vorschlag.
Einfacher und optisch auch geil, waee natuerlich der original Vorbau + RS1


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2016)

Auch da bin ich 100% bei dir. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum ich im Cube auch eine Lefty fahre. Und auch das Cube kam zu nem gewissen Teil weil ich am Hardtail auch x12 haben wollte.

Aber optisch wuerde die RS1 Schon gut passen... musst halt eine mit Brain bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2016)

Parafork!


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2016)

Schmeiss den Rahmen einfach in die Tonne!  BDW hattest du ja jetzt schon 

Oder so http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/10/25...ng-suspension-fork-takes-movement-brake-dive/ ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. November 2016)

Hast wirklich Pech mit den Teilen.[emoji22] 
...ist aber unterm Strich wenn man nicht fahren kann auch echt wartungsarm. 

Schade, mit der Laufgabel hat mir das Rad sehr gefallen. 
Nur gut das jetzt der Winter kommt und man das Rad weniger braucht.


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. November 2016)

Mein Stadtrad mit der einfachsten RockShox, Shimano Scheibenbremsset (49,90), Alfine 8, und Shimano Nabendynamo läuft echt Wartungsarm bei jedem Wetter ...ein bisschen Öl auf Kette und in die Nabenschaltung...fertig. [emoji4] 
...in das Nabengehäuse habe ich extra zum nachölen ein Loch mit kleiner Schraube als Verschluss gebohrt...geht wunderbar, das überschüssige Öl sickert auf der Antriebssseite spärlich aus der Nabe. 
Echt sparsames Rad. [emoji2]


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2016)

Es geht halt doch nix ueber eine alte Lefty  
Ok eine Starrgabel


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## pirat00 (8. November 2016)

Ich hätte noch eine RS1 mit Brain, da hättest du schon mal keinen Logout mehr 

Aber das Problem mit dem weiteren Nabenstandard


----------



## Rommos (8. November 2016)

mete schrieb:


> So kann man's auch natürlich sehen. Unterm Strich habe ich an diesem Rad so viel herumgebastelt, wie an keinem anderen. Bremsen undicht (Shimano), Schaltung defekt (Acros), Gabel undicht (G:A), Lenkeinschlag zu gering (Mondraker), Powermeter defekt (P2M). Allein das Leitungen verlegen und Entlüften der Acros hat mich gefühlt drei Jahre altern lassen. das nächste Rad wird wieder ausschließlich Großserientechnik haben...obwohl, das hält ja nachweislich auch nicht .
> 
> Aber *die Lauf war super, da musste ich zwei Jahre lang überhaupt nix dran machen *(hatte sie ja vorher schon im F29) .



Irgendwie schon witzig - das einzig wirklich wartungsarme Bauteil (also der markanten, großen Komponenten) muss das "wartungsarme MTB" verlassen


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## Rommos (8. November 2016)

Think positive


----------



## mete (8. November 2016)

.


----------



## maui400 (8. November 2016)

mete schrieb:


> ich korrigiere mich, das ist ja wirklich...ähm...unschön...



Nummer 5 lebt!


----------



## mete (26. November 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maui400 (26. November 2016)

Die Gabel passt perfekt zum Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. März 2017)

gibt es hier ein Erfahrungsbericht? ist es nun wartungsarm? zufrieden?

sportliche Grüße


----------



## mete (2. April 2017)

.


----------



## alb (22. Februar 2018)

@mete 
Über die persönliche Nachricht habe ich versucht dir ein paar Infos zu entlocken. Bist du so gut und schaust Mal in dein Postfach!? 

Was ist aus der Kettenführung geworden, wie ist der aktuelle Stand am Bike? Bitte diesen sehr interessanten Thread weiterführen.
Grüße


----------



## mete (28. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## Kesemo (28. Juni 2018)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir sehr, der neue sogar fast einen Ticken besser.
Wie ist seine Bezeichnung und wird er mit dem Vorbau geliefert?


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## T.R. (29. Juni 2018)

Die German A:Gabeln scheinen dich ja zu überzeugen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass die funktional und in Sachen Haltbarkeit mit den Branchenriesen Rock Shox und Fox mithalten können. Meine Erfahrungen mit alternativen Gabelherstellern(Pace, Magura, Bergmann, Votec) mit Ausnahme der Lefty,, waren immer eher bescheiden. Aber gut zu wissen, dass man German A: durchaus in Erwägung ziehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## mete (29. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## mete (6. September 2018)

.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. September 2018)

Au Backe...wie geht es denn dem Fahrer?Hoffentlich besser als dem Rahmen und der Gabel?
Ok Rahmen ist komplett im Eimer,das ist klar,aber warum kann GA die Gabel nicht reparieren?Nur weil das ein Auslaufmodell ist?
Wäre ein sehr schwaches Argument und würde sich eher nach"Ich kann nicht heißt ich will nicht" an.
Würde sich zumindest mit meinen Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma decken...ein Grund warum ich denen mein Rücken zugekehrt habe,hat sich anscheinend nicht viel geändert,schade.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## mete (6. September 2018)

.


----------



## mete (20. September 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (20. September 2018)

Ein schönes Gerät


----------



## xmaxle (21. September 2018)

/Lesen gelernt und von selbst beantwortet.
Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, die Gabel zu reparieren?


----------



## mete (21. September 2018)

.


----------



## mete (21. September 2018)

.


----------



## matt017 (21. September 2018)

mete schrieb:


> ... Zudem die einzige mir bekannte XC-Gabel, bei der sich die Druckstufe frei einstellen lässt...



Netter Thread geworden hier. Nicht immer das gleiche unreflektierte 0815
Zeug.

Aber zur Druckstufe. Dieses Feature habe ich auch lange Zeit vermisst. Die aktuellen SIDs mit Charger Dämpfung haben auch eine extern einstellbare  Compression (zumindest meine 2017er Worldcup).  Und die DT Swiss OPM ODL Gabeln auch. Eine feine Sache...


----------



## mete (21. September 2018)

.


----------



## matt017 (21. September 2018)

Ok, an der Sid sind es auch nur +-5 Klicks,  aber schon deutlich spürbar. 
Bei der DT sind es viele Klicks,  auch deutlich spürbarer Einstellbereich. 

Mit dem Lockout seh ich auch so. 
Aber naja,  die Geschmäcker sind wohl verschieden...


----------



## mete (30. September 2018)

.


----------



## mete (16. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## mete (21. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2018)

Uiii... die Shimano XTR Tubular?


----------



## mete (21. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Rommos (21. Oktober 2018)

mete schrieb:


> UNd tot, haste Scheiße am Stiefel, haste Scheiße am Stiefel...ich such' mir ein anderes Hobby


 sieht irgendwie so aus, als wärst du an einem Stein entlang geschrabbelt....
Auf alle Fälle ist "wartungsarm" ein dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## mete (21. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (21. Oktober 2018)

mete schrieb:


> Achso..wartungsarm ist das Ding schon lange nicht mehr, einzig die Schaltung verdient dieses Prädikat noch.


fast schon "durch Wartung arm"


----------



## mete (21. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## magas (22. Oktober 2018)

hast ja schon eine Vorahnung gehabt, daß Dich das Tubular Thema nicht glücklich machen wird - aber das die Felge vor dem Reifen aufgibt - das war wohl nicht zu erwarten. 

Ich fahr selbst am Fully Tufos mit BOR Alu Felgen - bis dato noch ohne Probleme.

Ob Shimano Ersatzfelgen anbietet ? Sonst ev. eine China Carbon Felge ?


----------



## mete (22. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## magas (22. Oktober 2018)

meine BOR's waren schon zerdellt, als ich sie, gebraucht, gekauft habe  War mir aber pers. wurscht und nach geringen Nachzentrieren sind sie total unauffällig im Einsatz. Stimmt, leider ist das Angebot an Tubular Reifen fürs MTB etwas schwach, seit Tubeless sich durchgesetzt hat; mal schauen was ich mir gönnen wenn die Tufos runter sind. 

Lass uns wissen, was Paul Lange zu dem Sachverhalt zu sagen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (22. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## mete (25. Oktober 2018)

.


----------

